# Power connectors



## CoxR (4/8/16)

Hi guys I am building a new rig and have ordered these http://www.neutrik.com/en/audio/powercon/powercon-20-a/
to run my pumps and herms element. I was just curious as to what people use for 25amp plus connections.
Cheers.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (4/8/16)

There are high current single phase 240V AC connectors to A/NZS 3112 up to 32A:







but they are hard to find.

AC supplies above 15 A are mostly three phase, standard 3 phase connectors are available up to 50A.






For high voltage / high current use I'm fond of Mil DTL 5015 fittings




but they're complete overkill for a water heater.


----------



## MastersBrewery (4/8/16)

Power con do 40amp conectors too


----------



## Zorco (4/8/16)

Low voltage, high current. That last one is not what I expected to see.

I've just installed a 32a RCD breaker in my MSB to feed my brewery. Then an isolator adjacent my control board. Hard wire isolator --> control board.

Cable power connectors are expensive.

Starter sockets are used in offices for multiple workstations. 20a

Then Clipsal industrial 

http://www.clipsal.com/Trade/Products/ProductDetail?catno=56P332


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/8/16)

HPM do a 3 pin 25A plug & socket, and you can still plug in a standard 3 pin cord into the socket

http://hpm.com.au/products/25a-plug-tops

http://hpm.com.au/products/25a-plug-base-panel-or-flush-mount-2-flat-pins-l-earth-pin


----------



## Zorco (4/8/16)

That's cool Stu.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (4/8/16)

Same deal with the 32A posted in #2 above: A/NZS 3112 provides that any plug will mate with any socket as long as the socket has equal or higher rating than the plug, ie you can use a 10A plug on a 32A socket but not a 15A plug on a 10A socket. This is achieved by changing first the depth and then the shape of the earth connector.

The waterproof industrial connectors (the orange plastic ones) are simplifed versions of the standard industrial 3 phase connector. The plugs are reasonably priced but the switched sockets are quite expensive, typically over $100.


----------



## Camo6 (5/8/16)

The 32A round 3 pin connectors are also quite sizeable and will require a bit of space on the control panel. You could always use inline connectors and come out of the controller through a gland in flex.

The type linked by the OP look good as far as being compact and taking up minimal space. I bet they cost of packet though.

The 32A GPOs are great but I reckon they'd look a bit domestic amongst all the bells and whistles of a serious brew controller. We're not here to **** spiders, make it look the part.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/8/16)

You will also need at least 4mm wire, maybe even 6mm depending on length


----------



## mofox1 (5/8/16)

I use the ones zdog referenced. Only used at the wall socket, though, as they are pretty massive, wouldn't want them on the control panel. Additionally, this was to have an AU standard socket wired to the house mains (by a licensed sparky!). 

Kettles are hardwired (at the kettle ends), to avoid the hassles of ensuring water proofness, socket/plug temperature considerations, and also keeping the size of the enclosures down. Control panel end I used NEMA sockets and plugs. Big, but not as chunky as the AU equivalent, large terminals, twist lock and decent cord grip.

Google them, or have a look in my build thread photos linked in my sig... should be in there somewhere.


----------



## Moad (5/8/16)

Just got a quote on the neutrik ones as I am looking for these myself.

Panel mounts are $10 a pop and connectors $15 from a reseller here in Newcastle.


----------



## CoxR (5/8/16)

Moad you can find a non genuine (not neutrik) for less. I think I have found what I a after in the Amphenol range http://www.amphenolaudio.com/products/power/
I am using a plug connection with isolator between the control board and the 40amp breaker.
I was curious to know what others have been using.


----------



## stilvia (5/8/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> HPM do a 3 pin 25A plug & socket, and you can still plug in a standard 3 pin cord into the socket
> 
> http://hpm.com.au/products/25a-plug-tops
> 
> http://hpm.com.au/products/25a-plug-base-panel-or-flush-mount-2-flat-pins-l-earth-pin


That's what I used for my 5500w Camco elements to plug into my control panel. Great value for money.


----------



## Glot (5/8/16)

Just ask the electrician that you are going to get to install it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/8/16)

Glot said:


> Just ask the electrician that you are going to get to install it.


Yes. But that would be sensible


----------



## CoxR (5/8/16)

Glot said:


> Just ask the electrician that you are going to get to install it.





Ducatiboy stu said:


> Yes. But that would be sensible


Yes and one of the four electricians I utilize daily will make the final decision for me, however I must say that they are not always looking for the most aesthetically pleasing option
when discussing power outputs. I deal day to day with industrial electricians who assist me with large plant that I manage so yes it is sensible of me to ask my electricians as I will pay them from my pocket to wire it up, however we as brewers often find something that meets form and funtion.
As Camo6 so equivalently "We're not here to **** spiders, make it look the part."


----------



## hotmelt (5/8/16)

Moad said:


> Just got a quote on the neutrik ones as I am looking for these myself.
> 
> Panel mounts are $10 a pop and connectors $15 from a reseller here in Newcastle.


These are a little cheaper.
http://www.swamp.net.au/powercon-connector/


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/8/16)

At the end of the day. just go a 3pin 32A panel mount socket and plugs. The sit nice and flush

You have to remember that 32A anything is going to be bulky

You can go fancy connectors, but trust me, at the end of the day you will kick yourself you didnt go the route of something standard

*" however we as brewers often find something that meets form and funtion."*

If it doesnt function it aint worth shit

Bling does not make for a result in many cases


----------



## huez (5/8/16)

Neutrik do 32amp in the same style
http://www.pennelcomonline.com/au/Neutrik-PowerCON-Female-3-Pole-32-Amp-NAC3FC-HC/m-4646.aspx

If swamp have the same one i'd order it from them, i've waited over a month for orders from the penn elcom before.


----------



## Zorco (5/8/16)

wot bout dem rappers gettin' hot babes.


Bling good mang


----------



## brentonsav (6/11/16)

Also worth considering is IP rating. Will it have the potential to be splashed or come into contact with weather? I like IP56+ gear. The NHP iso range is reasonably priced compared to clipsal 56 series and theyre compatible. There are chinese rip offs of these types of connectors too like GWR which are cheaper again


----------

